# I had a little bit of time to shoot my new fish and tank



## AlexPhotography (Mar 12, 2012)

The tank is just over a week old


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Looks good Alex. Get down here and get some plants to fill that sucker!


----------



## AlexPhotography (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol, I have some time tomorrow. Are yiu going to be around?


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

antbug said:


> Looks good Alex. Get down here and get some plants to fill that sucker!


+10000 That is a very nice start!


----------



## AlexPhotography (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------

